# Enciumar-se



## laistavares

Em texto vi o seguinte título: "enciumar(-se), experiência feminina?" Essa expressão "enciumar-se" me fez pensar em quais soluções de tradução ao espanhol poderia dar à ela, mas não consegui pensar em nenhuma, somente em “poner(-se) celoso”, que não pode ser utilizado.  Que soluções poderia dar ao “enciumar(-se)” no espanhol sem que perca a carga semântica que a palavra em português tem?


----------



## jazyk

Ilumine-nos: por que "não pode ser utilizado" ponerse celoso? Por ser "experiência feminina"? E se alterarmos o gênero do adjetivo?


----------



## laistavares

porque em espanhol usa-se "ponerse" e não "poner-se". eu não poderia fazer esse 'jogo' com o -se, como foi feito em português. Afinal em português existe "enciumar-se"


jazyk said:


> Ilumine-nos: por que "não pode ser utilizado" ponerse celoso? Por ser "experiência feminina"? E se alterarmos o gênero do adjetivo?


----------



## jazyk

Poner a alguien celoso. Ponerse celoso. Qual a dificuldade?


----------



## Mister Draken

"Sentir celos, experiencia femenina". Se evita la terminación masculina de "ponerse celos*o*" o tener que escribir "ponerse celosa".


----------



## laistavares

eu n


Mister Draken said:


> "Sentir celos, experiencia femenina". Se evita la terminación masculina de "ponerse celos*o*" o tener que escribir "ponerse celosa".



Sí, es una gran alternativa. Pero en el título en portugués tenemos el "-se" entre paréntesis, en español tendré que perderlo, ¿verdad?


----------



## jazyk

O português também não é nenhuma lindeza, mas se você insiste, poner(se) celoso funciona. Não que me agrade, mas o português também não me agrada.


----------



## gato radioso

Encelarse também existe em espanhol.


----------



## Mister Draken

laistavares said:


> eu n
> 
> 
> Sí, es una gran alternativa. Pero en el título en portugués tenemos el "-se" entre paréntesis, en español tendré que perderlo, ¿verdad?



No veo otra alternativa. Porque podría decirse "sentirse con celos", pero es muy feo. Encelarse es "concebir celos". Y tampoco es demasiado lindo.


----------



## Ari RT

Gostaria de ver mais contexto. Pode ser que o título aluda a
- enciumar (provocar ciúmes), experiência feminina; e a
- enciumar-se (sentir ciúmes), experiência feminina
ao mesmo tempo, daí o critério proposto por laistavares, de manter o reflexivo entre parênteses.
Abordar os ciúmes por essa lente seria dançar à beira do precipício mas tem autor para tudo nesse mundo.


----------



## Ari RT

gato radioso said:


> Encelarse também existe em espanhol.


Mas "encelar" significando "provocar celos" é opção vernacular?


----------



## laistavares

Ari RT said:


> Gostaria de ver mais contexto. Pode ser que o título aluda a
> - enciumar (provocar ciúmes), experiência feminina; e a
> - enciumar-se (sentir ciúmes), experiência feminina
> ao mesmo tempo, daí o critério proposto por laistavares, de manter o reflexivo entre parênteses.
> Abordar os ciúmes por essa lente seria dançar à beira do precipício mas tem autor para tudo nesse mundo.


Acredito ser a segunda alternativa. 
Título:  Enciumar(-se), experiência feminina? dilemas narcísicos sob a ótica interseccional de gênero

Resumo: Os ciúmes permeiam relações afetivas configurando-se como fenômeno subjetivo, relacional e sociocultural. Em uma leitura interseccional de gênero e raça, aponta-se o dispositivo amoroso como central na subjetivação das mulheres...


----------



## Mister Draken

Es mucho más común sentirse/ponerse celoso/a.

En la canción de Luis Miguel "No me platiques más" dice:

Te quiero tanto que me encelo
Hasta de lo que pudo ser
Y me figuro que por eso
Es que yo vivo, tan intranquilo


----------



## gato radioso

Bom, em verdade é mais comum:
-Dar celos a...: provocar esse sentimento a outrem.
-Tener celos: experimentá-los tu pessoalmente ou "ponerse.." se for começar a tê-los.

Mas, esqueçamos da linguagem aséptica, canónica e denotativa. A linguagem literária, a publicidade...servem-se de licenças continuamente.

Assim, embora "encelar" seja um bocado arcaico e não a opção mais comum que alguém possa escutar hoje nas ruas, pode ser perfeitamente legítimo.

Seria:
-Encelar: causar esse sentimento, verbo transitivo sem maior dificuldade.
-Encelarse: se fores tu quem sente esses ciúmes.


----------



## Ari RT

Portanto, "encelar(se)" poderia ser uma solução. Manteria o duplo significado, se é isso o que se quer.
¿"Encelar(se), cosa de mujer"?
Caiu uma pedrinha da parede do precipício aqui do meu lado. Que susto.


----------



## gato radioso

Ari RT said:


> Portanto, "encelar(se)" poderia ser uma solução. Manteria o duplo significado, se é isso o que se quer.
> ¿"Encelar(se), cosa de mujer"?
> Caiu uma pedrinha da parede do precipício aqui do meu lado. Que susto.


Mas onde e que estás agora?
Alguma falésia ou algum local perigoso?


----------



## Ari RT

Me imagino en los sapatos del autor de una tesis académica que lleve un tal título. Puesto que la traducción literal no resultaba, pregunté sobre el asunto, el contexto, por si venía una traducción para la idea. Sin embargo, no logro la necesaria empatía con el tema, sigo pensando que escribir sobre celos como cosa de mujer, ya sea para sentirlos o para provocarlos ... me siento bailando al borde del precipicio.
A lo mejor el "encelar(se)" cuadra. (Y ya no hará falta que Vanda nos traduzca el abstract de academiqués a cristiano.)


----------

